# Game #1 (10/31): Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak

Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ L.A. Lakers (0-0)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Tuesday, October 31st
Time: 7:30 pm


 
Stats are from the 2005-2006 season.

 Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion</td><td align="center" valign="top"> K. Thomas</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *10.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.9*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.439*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.442*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1*
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
 </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *1.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L. Barbosa</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Stoudemire</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Banks</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jones</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jones</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


*Upcoming Games*​ 
 November 1st - @







- KCAL​ 
 November 3rd - vs.







- ESPN​ 
 November 5th - @







- KCAL

November 7th - @







- FSN

November 8th - @







- KCAL​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yes!!!


----------



## Cap

Bah, 6 days if FAR too long!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Jumaine Jones is the Laker spy.


----------



## afobisme

EHL said:


> Bah, 6 days if FAR too long!


6 days doesn't fade me.. remember when it was 27 days and counting? that was when i felt the wait was too long.


----------



## Lynx

Will Kobe be ready on the opening night?


----------



## CaliCool

Amare is COMING off the bench!? Are you sure!?

Why are they doing this to him? Why is he doing this to them?

I think Kobeness will play ready or not. Although we won't see him really get loose in there I think it will play on his standar and that means better than 98% of the league.


----------



## Seuss

CaliCool said:


> *Amare is COMING off the bench!? Are you sure!?
> 
> Why are they doing this to him? Why is he doing this to them*?
> 
> I think Kobeness will play ready or not. Although we won't see him really get loose in there I think it will play on his standar and that means better than 98% of the league.


Amare's not 100% polished. Coach Mike wants him to earn a starting spot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Dr.Seuss said:


> Amare's not 100% polished. Coach Mike wants him to earn a starting spot.


 Which is smart. The Suns have chemistry with the starting unit, and it's clear that Amare is not back to his old self quite yet. In spurts he is, but not for the entire course of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe is listed as questionable-doubtful for this game. His knee flared up after an hour long intense workout. I got this information from Cold Pizza, so no link. The guy needs to sit for a few weeks if need be. If Kobe forces stress on the knee, we're going to have problems when the playoffs roll around.


----------



## elcap15

We can take these guys with or without Kobe. HuuAhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lynx

^ Uh..no

Kobe's status has been downgraded from questionable to doubtful for the opener. This is very concerning since he had all the summer to heal but now - new season is upon us and he still hasn't recovered yet let alone gelling with team.


----------



## afobisme

yesterday kobe said 85% chacne he'll play.. so what's really going on?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man they beat the Suns without Kobe the other day, i say go for it and rest Kobe, you dont wont to complicate things soo early in the season and regret it late in the season....

suns fans will argue "the starters" didnt play.....but they played alot during the game ....as opposed to someone like Green playing for the Lakers....


----------



## afobisme

steve nash hardly played in the 2nd half.

if kobe doesn't play, the suns will eat us alive. i hope im wrong though.


----------



## Seuss

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man they beat the Suns without Kobe the other day, i say go for it and rest Kobe, you dont wont to complicate things soo early in the season and regret it late in the season....
> 
> suns fans will argue "the starters" didnt play.....but they played alot during the game ....as opposed to someone like Green playing for the Lakers....


Trust me, Mike will play the starters as needed. In preseason he's obligated 
to play the bench. Don't be surprised if some Suns players play 40 minutes. (Marion, Diaw)

You never know what will happen. I know the Lakers will be within reach or leading the game. 
With or without Kobe. 

I agree, why risk it? Kobe needs to play the season, not a game. He should wait until
he's a 100%, or it might be a Amare thing. When Amare had problems when he forced himself
back in March.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man they beat the Suns without Kobe the other day, i say go for it and rest Kobe, you dont wont to complicate things soo early in the season and regret it late in the season....
> 
> suns fans will argue "the starters" didnt play.....but they played alot during the game ....as opposed to someone like Green playing for the Lakers....



They beat a Suns team that wasnt even trying without Kobe.

On game day, if the Lakers have any chance at all at winning in my opinion its with a Kobe directing the offense like the playoffs.

If Kobe isnt playing, it goes from a slim chance to a no chance in my opinion.

But Im hopeful, I'd like to see Bynum have a beastly first game of the season. See Odom working it. And the team playing great without Kobe......


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dr.Seuss said:


> Trust me, Mike will play the starters as needed. In preseason he's obligated
> to play the bench. Don't be surprised if some Suns players play 40 minutes. (Marion, Diaw)
> 
> You never know what will happen. I know the Lakers will be within reach or leading the game.
> With or without Kobe.
> 
> I agree, why risk it? Kobe needs to play the season, not a game. He should wait until
> he's a 100%, or it might be a Amare thing. When Amare had problems when he forced himself
> back in March.



I agree. I know getting off to a good start is important to the Lakers.. But honestly, if he comes back early and it ends up taking him a month extra to get back to 100 percent.. Who knows how many games we could drop because that or what type of long term problems it could have to Kobes knee.

Not worth it at all. But tha tbeing said, I hope he feels good enough to play. And I hope he isnt stupid and rushes it just because he doesent want to miss the season opener verses the suns.


----------



## afobisme

to be honest, if i were kobe, i'd be so anxious to play that i'd probably do it..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jackson says Bryant will play in opener
October 28, 2006

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant wouldn't say Saturday if he'll play in the Lakers regular-season opener against the Phoenix Suns Tuesday night, but coach Phil Jackson said Bryant has told him he will be available.

The Lakers practiced Saturday at Staples Center and Bryant participated in much of the session. Bryant has been recovering from right knee surgery and didn't play in any of the Lakers' exhibition games. 

"He says he's going to play on Tuesday," Jackson said. "There's a disclaimer that he's doubtful. I'm sure that he'll make the correct decision. He came off the floor and he was sore, but he was on the court for a good hour and a half before he came off."

The last two days the Lakers had said that Bryant was "questionable to doubtful" for the first game of the season.

Bryant didn't give any indication after practice on his plans.

"I don't know," Bryant said. "I just take it day by day. It's kind of frustrating, cause every day kind of varies. Today it's a little sore." 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakers-bryant&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## ceejaynj

I think we have a chance playing at home. If we play a team game and keep pushing the ball inside to Bynum, I think he could destroy the Suns inside...especially with Amare coming off the bench and not being 100%. Bynum is the key to this game.


----------



## Seuss

In a way, I think Kobe coming back hurts the Lakers
more then it helps. The Lakers have played the entire preseason
without him. Now he's coming back and will not be 100%. 
So, he'll be trying things that he could do when healthy, but when injured
makes it more difficult.

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ravor44

YES! Season is starting! :banana:


----------



## Pnack

If this game isn't on Canadian TV im going to move.


----------



## jazzy1

1st off I hope Kobe doesn't play unless he's all the way back. Bell is way too physcial a defender to try and get your pride all riled up and do more damage to a ginger knee.

We need the Real Kobe the Kobe who has all the weapon in his bag. An injured Kobe will only have the mid range and deep jumper in his game. Opponents will not have to play him for the drive and things could get tough. Too many pump fakes and to's. 

I think we win this game without Kobe. We're gonna be alot less predictable without Kobe and the Suns may have trouble dissecting what we're trying to do. They have a certain comfort level playing us with Kobe but without him all bets are off. I also think the Suns may have alitle problem incorporating 2 slower bigs back into their warp speed offense. 

I say a heavy dose of Odom, Bynum and Walton creating plays along with a few 3's from Sasha and some stick backs and back doors from Evans lead to a lakers win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i say just wait till Kobe is atleast 90% 

and in the meanwhile start Mo Evans

maybe a lineup of 

Smush
Evans
Walton
Odom
Bynum 

and give Farmar significant minutes to get everyone easy looks....


----------



## afobisme

Pnack said:


> If this game isn't on Canadian TV im going to move.


to somewhere else in canada? :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Err.. Just start the game early..


----------



## DANNY

K O B E 



must




play


----------



## Silk D

jazzy1 said:


> Bell is way too physcial a defender to try and get your pride all riled up and do more damage to a ginger knee.


exactly what I was thinkin. I don't want kobe anywhere near raja wit a knee anything less than 100%. Not only will he not be as effective, but there's just that much more likelyhood of tweeking it wit raja hugging him all over the floor

I'm real excited to see bynum in this game. I sure hope we're able to slow the pace down so we can actually keep him in the game


----------



## LamarButler

Please Kobe dont play.

We can't make it seem like were so desperate that we need an injured Kobe to win, I think that would hurt the young guys morale. I really think if we have the guys we've been playing with all preseason, we still have a chance. Maybe Kobe not playing will help the other guys gain their confidence.


----------



## qross1fan

I hope it's a close game that goes into an OT or two .

As far as Kobe, it'd be better not to play him. Knee injuries are serious and can kill a players career, the slightest knee problems can possibly lead to the end of a career if pressure is kept being put on it.


----------



## elcap15

I think Kobe will play, but not the Kobe we know. He will play limited minutes and basically be a jump shooter. It might help ease the transition for the other guys, they wont be looking to defer to him on offense the way they used to.


----------



## SoCalfan21

anything can happen first game of the season..if kobe plays i do expect the lakers to pull out a win..lamar better be big in this game


----------



## Darth Bryant

LamarButler said:


> Please Kobe dont play.
> 
> We can't make it seem like were so desperate that we need an injured Kobe to win, I think that would hurt the young guys morale. I really think if we have the guys we've been playing with all preseason, we still have a chance. Maybe Kobe not playing will help the other guys gain their confidence.



Losing by 50 instead of 20 isn't going to help the young guys morale anyway. With Kobe at least we have some chance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yeah, I'd like to think that the Lakers have a chance in this game. How big of a chance? Ehhh... Maybe since it's the beginning of the season, the Suns jumpshooters will be cold. We're going to need some help.


----------



## jazzy1

Like a very wise man said about his opponents recently the league has less than 2 month's to get they thing to together Good luck.-Jay Z

We gonna Show Em What We Got when everyone is healthy and ready I predict in less than 2 month's time. Might be down early but we're gonna be tough to deal with then. 

Man this is great its Bball time, FINALLY


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, I'd like to think that the Lakers have a chance in this game. How big of a chance? Ehhh... Maybe since it's the beginning of the season, the Suns jumpshooters will be cold. We're going to need some help.


Also, its funny how if the lakers were healthy we'd probably be a top 3 or 4 team in the West. And we are questioning if we are going to win a home game to the suns.


----------



## Unique

Im going to this game . I wonder how this lights out thing is.


----------



## shobe42

it's laker time babbbby!!!!!


----------



## Seuss

SoCalfan21 said:


> *Also, its funny how if the lakers were healthy we'd probably be a top 3 or 4 team in the West.* And we are questioning if we are going to win a home game to the suns












You're Crazy.


----------



## upsanddowns

Dr.Seuss said:


> You're Crazy.



Why isn't it possible for the Lakers to be a top 4 West team if all of their players were healthy? Lakers have at least five players that are currently out and injured. And the Lakers closed the 05-06 season extremely well/plus viable playoff experience. 


By the way,

Suns are overrated.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I hope Kobe plays tonight.


----------



## Ghiman

YESSSS!!! 

Basketball season is finally here!!!

Its just too bad majority of the team is injured


----------



## Seuss

upsanddowns said:


> Why isn't it possible for the Lakers to be a top 4 West team if all of their players were healthy? Lakers have at least five players that are currently out and injured. And the Lakers closed the 05-06 season extremely well/plus viable playoff experience.
> 
> 
> By the way,
> 
> Suns are overrated.


Because there's 7 teams better then them. 

I agree, Suns are overrated.


----------



## upsanddowns

Dr.Seuss said:


> Because there's 7 teams better then them.
> 
> I agree, Suns are overrated.



Name the "7 teams" that are clearly BETTER than the Lakers?

Mavs

Suns

Spurs


I can name only three teams in the West that are CLEARLY a step above the Lakers. Others are extremely comparable, plus or minus.


----------



## Drewbs

noooo I'm gonna have to miss this.

oh well.


----------



## Seuss

upsanddowns said:


> Name the "7 teams" that are clearly BETTER than the Lakers?
> 
> Mavs
> 
> Suns
> 
> Spurs
> 
> 
> I can name only three teams in the West that are CLEARLY a step above the Lakers. Others are extremely comparable, plus or minus.


Mavs, Suns, Spurs, Clippers, Kings, Hornets, Denver.

Last year some of those teams weren't better then you. This year they will be.


----------



## upsanddowns

Dr.Seuss said:


> Mavs, Suns, Spurs, Clippers, Kings, Hornets, Denver.
> 
> Last year some of those teams weren't better then you. This year they will be.


Oh so I guess EVERY prediction you state is clearly always the truth...lol. Considering last years squad had a majority of players who were rookies to the triangle offense yet they still managed to pull off 45 wins and a 7 game playoff series. In addition, I remember last years squad blowing off at least 8-12 games( had lead with less than a minute, etc) due to youth and inexperience. 

Now, you're telling me the Lakers are going to be worse than the majority of these teams when they've gained playoff experience, triangle experience, chemistry, and decent acquisitions? I guarantee you the Lakers are going to be worth more than people anticipated. Haters always doubt the Lakers by stating comments like "Oh, they're going to get swept" "Oh, the Lakers aren't going to be the playoffs." Blah Blah, half of the predictions are completely wrong come playoff times. 

Anyone who thinks the Clippers, Kings, Hornets, and Nuggets are outright BETTER than the Lakers needs to get their mind straight. Stick to your Suns predictions please rofl.


----------



## Kyle

Let's get this **** back on topic..

GO LAKERS!!


----------



## Steez

Someone please do a PBP today!!


----------



## Seuss

upsanddowns said:


> Oh so I guess EVERY prediction you state is clearly always the truth...lol. Considering last years squad had a majority of players who were rookies to the triangle offense yet they still managed to pull off 45 wins and a 7 game playoff series. In addition, I remember last years squad blowing off at least 8-12 games( had lead with less than a minute, etc) due to youth and inexperience.
> 
> Now, you're telling me the Lakers are going to be worse than the majority of these teams when they've gained playoff experience, triangle experience, chemistry, and decent acquisitions? I guarantee you the Lakers are going to be worth more than people anticipated. Haters always doubt the Lakers by stating comments like "Oh, they're going to get swept" "Oh, the Lakers aren't going to be the playoffs." Blah Blah, half of the predictions are completely wrong come playoff times.
> 
> *Anyone who thinks the Clippers, Kings, Hornets, and Nuggets are outright BETTER than the Lakers needs to get their mind straight.* Stick to your Suns predictions please rofl.


I never said they are clearly better then the Lakers. But if it were them and a 7 game
series, I'd bet on one of the following teams rather then the Lakers. I also think they will have a better record then the Lakers. 

I can see the Lakers being better then the Hornets and Nuggets, but as of now I'd pick
them over the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I hate the Suns too, but let's not turn this into a pissing contest. In the meantime, this has been the longest day ever. Maybe if I take a nap, the game will begin sooner.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

maaaan i cant wait either, taking a nap wont do haha its taking foreeeeever !!!! 
3 more hours???? :cheers: 

damn i hate The Suns :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I don't think Kobe is going to play tonight. This is from his website, kb24.com



> The excitement of tonight was beginning to cloud my judgment of playing, I want to play, BUT I am not there yet. I am rounding 3rd base and will be home SOON.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

although it would be great to see him in action, i rather him not play...and risk serious injury...just wait till he is 100%....the other Lakers will just have to step it up in his absence and Lamar is going to have to be the leader of this squad on the court...


----------



## ceejaynj

ElMarroAfamado said:


> although it would be great to see him in action, i rather him not play...and risk serious injury...just wait till he is 100%....the other Lakers will just have to step it up in his absence and Lamar is going to have to be the leader of this squad on the court...


I agree. No sense in risking serious injury on opening night. I'm looking for Bynum to start out slow and, after the butterflies are gone, to step up big.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think Kobe is going to play tonight. This is from his website, kb24.com


Yea I dont think he will either but we'll see when it's gametime!


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think Kobe is going to play tonight. This is from his website, kb24.com


espn.com said that kobe was goin to play tonite..i would think limited time tho


----------



## Darth Bryant

SoCalfan21 said:


> espn.com said that kobe was goin to play tonite..i would think limited time tho


There are about five websites, NBA.com, ESPN, Kobes offical site, etc. All conflicting each other. I dont think it looks good for him playing tonight, which sucks.. This was going to be a huge game.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Just heard that Kobe is not playing... Boo!!


----------



## Cap

madskillz1_99 said:


> Just heard that Kobe is not playing... Boo!!


Doesn't matter, Lakers will win by 34.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Finally!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh man oh man oh man!!! :banana:

FINALLY 

BOY DO I HATE THE SUNS 

i hope the Lakers let em have it 

Pound it in to Andrew!!!!


----------



## Cris

feels good to be back my laker posting friends


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i know its early but that the Suns dont miss is really really annoying 

the Lakers need to put someone else on Nash, Smush cant do it ...he lets em do whatever he wants....maybe Sasha??? 

nice start though...im liking Andrew, he seems confident even shot the J :biggrin: 

MAAAAAN CMON LAKERS


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bynum with the quick start. The Suns are real hot out of the gate, but should cool down a bit.


----------



## Brian34Cook

No defense so far but it's early


----------



## Brian34Cook

Booooooooooooooooooooooring :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan

damn it, the Sun made everything


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

No extension for Sasha... Yeesh


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush and Sasha look worse than rookies right now. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pull the starters.. jeez.. this is brutal!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

haha Raja Bell on the floor what a surprise....
if the lakers dont do something rightnow this can get ugly quick


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man they better start mixing it up .. MAAAN 
maybe use Mo Evans to finish some quick fast breaks


----------



## SoCalfan21

jeez lakers...


----------



## Brian34Cook

39-20.. :: Yawns ::


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We are not this bad...


----------



## nguyen_milan

hey, we could give up 50pts in the 1st q


----------



## SoCalfan21

nguyen_milan said:


> hey, we could give up 50pts in the 1st q



look at the brightside...miami lost by 42...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ehh... Good start! Nice airball Vladimir..


----------



## Pnack

I thought the NBA Scoreboard was wrong, 41pts in the first quarter?

What is going on here?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn ...Vlade should get involved somehow why did they get him for nothing!!!AIR BALL!!??!??!
maaan....they are all playing pretty horrible and the Suns shooting like 90% didnt help 
but is Luke Walton playing horrible or what...Lamar odom too...
im hoping whatever Kobe was telling Lamar on the bench helps him...cuz if he doesnt start ssomething offensively


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> 39-20.. :: Yawns ::


this post makes me not wanna watch anymore...actually it makes me tired..haha


----------



## afobisme

our defense has been horrible all preseason and it looks like so now.

i didn't expect for us to win tonight anyways though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i still have faith , if they can think of a lineup to get em some points and stops in the 2nd quarter something can happen....if not, atleast they wont lose by 42 :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

everyone who thinks we will come back and win this game raise there hand.


----------



## Eternal

Lakers are looking horrible tonight.


----------



## afobisme

in the preseason we've been ok on offense but bad on defense and turnovers.. looks like it's carrying over.


----------



## Pnack

does anyone have a link to watch this game?


----------



## Steez

SoCalfan21 said:


> everyone who thinks we will come back and win this game raise there hand.


No doubt!
*raises hand*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Farmar's in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Some of the worst pass attempts I have ever seen are occurring now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

why the **** are they trying to post up Vlade!!!!!give him some damn 3 pt looks 

boy do the Lakers look confused on offense they take like half the shot clock to just put up a horrible shot or turnit over and the suns score a layup like in 2 seconds :curse:


----------



## DANNY

The site is lagging so much, I don't feel like posting

yet I'm posting this wahhh --


----------



## DANNY

The site is lagging so much, I don't feel like posting

yet I'm posting this wahhh -- 

go lakers


----------



## Shaolin

This is nauseating.


----------



## afobisme

both sasha and parker look terrible today.


----------



## nguyen_milan

at least Radman can make a lay up


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

cmon man, a couple more stops and this game is tied, nice D AND SLOOOOOOW IT DOWN 
Doug collins put it perfectly and well dont try to run with the Suns thats what they try to make you do!!! 
CMON man they should run a post up play with Lamar, and have him dish out to Vlade for a 3...
i just wanna see if he still cant make 3...he doesnt seem to have anything else right now


----------



## Laker Freak

Vlad with a hook over Amare?


----------



## Kyle

Smush just broke Amare at the ankles


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man, they need Turiaf in there or something man, the Suns keep on with their damn layups...


----------



## afobisme

actually i think we need to run... no other way we can score. our offense at times has looked stale.

evans is such a nice addition imo, i think he's good for running the break.


----------



## nguyen_milan

radman to Evans, I can say that is solid


----------



## jazzy1

Sasha and Smush are terrible and even worse together. What has Sasha done in the 1st half nothing. Vlad is creating activity, Cook and odom playing okay. Walton playing like crap as well. Evans playing okay.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I cannot understand for the life of me why it is so hard to make a free throw. We really blew a golden opportunity missing all those. At least things are interesting now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Take Sasha out of the game. He is the worst shooting "pure shooter" in the league.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nash trying to just stand in front of people while they run down court. How annoying is that? And-1 for Bynum on the same play.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

niiiice pass by andre niiiice finish by Mo !!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damnit can they make a free [email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ladies and gentlemen, Bynum is doing it all. The kid can ****ing pass.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush. MAKE THE FREE THROW.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Bynum is doing it all. The kid can ****ing pass.


True that :banana: 
We cant ****ing make FT!! Damnit, we playing at Staples Center or what? Make the damn free throw


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

COME ON REFS! Jeez. Evans absolutely killed. I'm not sure why he tried to dribble before going up though. 58-53 Suns. At least it is a game. I'm glad the Suns when on they're ridiculous shooting stretch early on.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man take out Sasha and put in Farmar, see if he can knock down a 3~!!!! MAN THEY WERE KICKING THE BALL WHILE MO WAS TRYING TO GET IT!!!! 
man 
people can say all they want about not having Kobe and everything...
but the Lakers should use the home court to their advantage man nice recovery for the first half, im content after the horrible 1st...Man can they give Mo Evans some more minutes!!!!  i like what he brings and doesnt he shoot the 3 too???

hmmm lets see what happens the 2nd half....


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Suns 58 - Lakers 53

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Diaw 13 1-1 0-0 0-0 2 3 4 0 0 0 3 2 
Marion 18 5-8 1-2 3-3 0 4 1 1 1 0 1 14 
Thomas 11 4-5 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 1 0 0 2 8 
Nash 17 3-6 2-4 0-0 0 2 8 3 0 0 0 8 
Bell 15 4-8 1-3 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 9 
Barbosa	16 3-4 1-1 2-4 0 0 2 1 1 0 2 9 
Stoudemi 9 2-2 0-0 2-4 0 1 1 0 1 1 2 6 
Banks 8 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 3 2 2 1 0 1 2 
Jones 8 0-4 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 2 0 
Totals 115 23-40 5-12 7-11 2 16 19 8 5 1 14 58 
Percentages: .575 .417 .636 Team Rebounds: 4
</pre>

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 20 6-12 0-1 3-3 2 6 2 1 1 0 2 15 
Walton 11 2-3 1-1 0-0 0 0 0 3 0 0 2 5 
Bynum 10 2-4 0-0 4-5 0 1 2 1 0 0 2 8 
Parker 18 1-2 0-0 1-4 1 5 5 1 1 0 2 3 
Vujacic 20 0-4 0-4 0-0 0 2 2 2 0 0 1 0 
Turiaf 3 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 2 
Radman 12 2-3 0-0 0-2 2 3 1 1 0 0 0 4 
Cook 8 3-6 1-1 0-0 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 7 
Evans 9 4-5 0-0 1-2 1 2 0 0 1 0 0 9 
Farmar 5 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 
Totals 116 21-41 2-7 9-16 7 21 15 11 4 0 10 53 
Percentages: .512 .286 .562 Team Rebounds: 7
</pre>


----------



## nguyen_milan

Half time, Bynum, Vlad & Evans look solid so far


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

aaah, boy did i miss the NBA :banana: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeremias

WHY THE **** IS OUR FREE-THROW SHOOTING SO BAD!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!

Honestly, shooting at 63% from charity is horribe, shameful. We could be closer....

But good come back by the Lakers...we were embarrassed in the first period, good come back in the 2nd. But still, not good enough. Sasha is horrible!


----------



## Shaolin

Halftime.

* Please for the love of God, play defense on Nash and make him play defense too. 

* Sasha and Smush are playing like garbage.

* Vlad is garbage too.

* Keep taking it inside and picking up some fouls

.......and you know what? I kinda missed this. I miss screaming at the TV and getting this angry about a sporting event.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I don't understand the, "We should have blown this team out" stuff. You can't expect the Suns to shoot 77% the entire game.


----------



## jazzy1

Bynum just nees to find it defensively, he's way too passive on defense. But offensively he is sublime. Evans, Bynum, Vlad, odom and Smush or Farmar and Cook should be in the mix. 

I just want Sasha benched he isn't a good player at all. He can't get a good shot off and he doesn't create much offensively for anyone. 

I like some things Odom is doing if he'll just control his frustration. 

Evans needs to play big minutes. he can defend rebound, and finish.


----------



## Shaolin

On the bright side, Odom, Bynum and Evans give me hope.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Shaolin said:


> Halftime.
> 
> * Please for the love of God, play defense on Nash and make him play defense too.
> 
> * Sasha and Smush are playing like garbage.
> 
> * Vlad is garbage too.
> 
> * Keep taking it inside and picking up some fouls
> 
> .......and you know what? I kinda missed this. I miss screaming at the TV and getting this angry about a sporting event.


agree with all the above statements, but especially the last one :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Shaolin said:


> Halftime.
> 
> * Please for the love of God, play defense on Nash and make him play defense too.
> 
> * Sasha and Smush are playing like garbage.
> 
> * Vlad is garbage too.
> 
> * Keep taking it inside and picking up some fouls
> 
> .......and you know what? I kinda missed this. I miss screaming at the TV and getting this angry about a sporting event.


 Amen to that.

Especially the drawing fouls part. Slow the game way down.


----------



## jazzy1

Shaolin said:


> On the bright side, Odom, Bynum and Evans give me hope.


yep. But Vlad isn't shooting it well but he's made some plays, he's not bad at all defensively. Not nearly the liability Cookie is at times.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn it, half time is so loong. I have to skip my 1st period at the uni to watch the game, dont let me skip the 2nd lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Mo is starting the 2nd half instead of Sasha. Great decision.


----------



## Laker Freak

Lakers lead and Nash comes back with a 3.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Ooooh nice move by Luke.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Yeah *****es! We're winning! 59-58.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nevermind. Somehow, Steve Nash continues to be left wide open.


----------



## Cap

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mo is starting the 2nd half instead of Sasha. Great decision.


Nice!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nash sure hits the floor hard when he gets breathed on. Tie game, 63-63.


----------



## Laker Freak

OMG Smush made 2 free throws to take the lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bynum is sooo slow getting off of the floor, but he's getting a lot better at getting into rebounding position. I don't see him hustling down the floor to the front of the rim as much, due to his conditioning. Bynum absolutely mugged by Kurt Thomas, but no foul called. Instead of *****ing, he gets the damn ball back and scores. Unfortunately, he plays crappy defense afterwards, which sends Kurt to the line. This has to be improved. Lamar is in full attack mode, but struggling with layups. We're doing a pitiful job of guarding the perimeter. Is it just me, or does Mo Evans shoot EXACTLY like Devean George? Now we're back to throwing ****ty passes, but always seem to get it back. Odom converts that And-1 off the coast-to-coast like he knows how. I love to see him stepping up his game. He currently has 19/7 off of .50% shooting. I am thrilled without effort right now. 73-72 Phoenix in the 3rd quarter with 5 minutes left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hot damn.. and that song just reminded me of the World Series.. a good but bad thing :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That's my boy Bynum! Eats Amare's lunch to take the lead. We're on 6-0 run. AWESOME defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan

woo hooo Bynum


----------



## Kyle

The Lakers are playing great! I hope they can keep this up when Kobe comes back. The post is looking very good.


----------



## Laker Freak

Bynum is playing well but it looks like he needs some rest.


----------



## upsanddowns

Imagine if the Lakers had the majority of their players healthy...

Kobe in this game and it's over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Give it up to Phil Jackson starting Mo Evans over Sasha in the 2nd half. It's 79-73 Lakers. Lamar Odom is playing lights out.


----------



## Jeremias

This is better.

6 point lead, 4:24 left in the 3rd.

Bynum is an offensive machine!


----------



## Cris

I love evans, he is my new hero.


----------



## Kyle

Hunt I don't think you can really compare George and Evans. Evans can actually finish well near the rim.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh man oh man oh man!!!! 
 
bringing out Mo Evans to start the 2nd half has been huuuuge  
andrew playing great!!! 
Lamar with the 3, wow 
did you guys see Smush asking for the ball right now ??? trying to rush it ??
but Lamar took it easy...took it down court and naailed the 3 !

Man, they cant get too happy and they need to start playing like they are cuz the Suns 
shoot 3s like every other time down court haha so they can come back in an instant 
but man cmoN!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jazzy1

bynum is arriving folks, he is introducing himself, Evans like we have been saying great move by PJ benching Sasha, odom killing it as well. 

And PJ must have torn into Walton at halftime. Good stuff.


----------



## spiraling

Man Odom and Bynum are stepping up tonight. Kobe take your time, our rising stars are taking care of business.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum all over the floor.. hells yea!!

Haha Smush palmed the ball!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damnit...Smush got too into the game and traveled take it eeeasy now..

whos gonna start the Mo Evans fanclub ? ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremias

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Give it up to Phil Jackson starting Mo Evans over Sasha in the 2nd half. It's 79-73 Lakers. Lamar Odom is playing lights out.


It had to happen. Sasha looks HORRIBLE. Shouldn't play again today. Much prefer Farmar.

Bynum scores again, having a great offensive game. Lakers up by 9, 3:32 left in he 3rd.


----------



## spiraling

Bynum got a good soft touch. I'm amazed how his shots are going up without jumping much.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im not sure if there is one...but i would like to join a Andrew Bynum fanclub


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hell, Kobe who? haha


----------



## WarriorFan64

spiraling said:


> Bynum got a good soft touch. I'm amazed how his shots are going up without jumping much.


Be ready for Warriors tomorrow. If you thought this was a tough one. When you guys come to the Oracle arena it should be a more fast paste game than the Suns. I can't wait.


----------



## Steez

WarriorFan64 said:


> Be ready for Warriors tomorrow. If you thought this was a tough one. When you guys come to the Oracle arena it should be a more fast paste game than the Suns. I can't wait.



Oh man, shut up with your baiting.... tomorrow is tomorrow...


PS. Its fast PACED not PASTE


----------



## Laker Freak

Hide your children Sasha is in the game!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

please dont let Vlade ruin what is going on


----------



## Laker Freak

LOL who compared Farmar to Mike Bibby?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh man nice play by Farmar


----------



## nguyen_milan

@pts by Famar, welcome to the NBA!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Laker Freak said:


> LOL who compared Farmar to Mike Bibby?


Doug CollinS??
:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kyle said:


> Hunt I don't think you can really compare George and Evans. Evans can actually finish well near the rim.


 I was simply referring to their shot release. NOTHING else.

We're not too bad.  .. Just have to hold on.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn, I wish I had picked up Evans


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

who was that getting into it at the end, Kurt Thomas and WHo???

man, they need to close it out the 4th dont let the Suns get into any kind of groove...


----------



## Brian34Cook

That have been Kurt Thomas and Brian Cook.. Hahahaha


----------



## nguyen_milan

Damn, who teach Vlad that kind of hook shot?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

apparently not Kareeem haha 
look at Andrews hook then Vlade's haha :biggrin: 

Vlade hasnt shot one 3, i say just try it for the hell of it, his post game is not working ...


----------



## SoCalfan21

uhh...lakers?? are they deep??? HELL YEAH


----------



## lakegz

i hate these kind of leads, they can be so deflating.....you can tell i still think the suns are gonna win. 
i just cant be satisfied with this lead just yet.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Radmanovic sinks a sweet jumper. FINALLY.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We are playing d....de....de....defense!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

they have to keep this lead as looong as Steve Nash on the bench ...oh man Farmar is it me or does it look like if he should replace Sasha while Sasha finds his shot :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

post score by Vlade!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Pouring it on...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Lawlers Law first to 100 WINS!!!! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Jeremias

Sasha back in


----------



## essbee

i hope vlad rad is gonna get 25-30 in the future i drafted him and think he could fit in perfectly to the Lakers offense.


----------



## jazzy1

Farmar gives us a big lift he should be the back-up for now until he takes Smush's job, Vlad rad playing better, odom killing it, Evans has been money, Walton nice, and Bynum of course, Cookie has been steady.


----------



## 77AJ

Just got in. Starting to watch the game. Farmar looks comfortable out there. Odom is the man right now. Love the way the team is playing. Lakers are going to make a lot of noise this season.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Oh yeah oh yeah baby, go go Lakers!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Barbosa is still killing the Lakers but luckily Nash has been benched for a long time.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Odom needs 4 asst for a triple double hehe Bring Bynum in and just throw him the bal and you are all good !! haha


----------



## nguyen_milan

Umm, why Radman cant stay away from cheap foul?


----------



## nguyen_milan

And Why Smush cant make FT?


----------



## Jeremias

Hold on Lakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't let them come back


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the suns 3s are the only reason they are even in the game....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Come on now....


----------



## Laker Freak

What is Smush doing out there.

Thank God Bynum and Luke are coming in.


----------



## BootyKing

Im really impressed by this young lakers team, and Odoms intensity. Suns don't know what a rebound is but the lakers are really going up there to get them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush lets it rain..

105-93 Lakers.. 4 in the 4th


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

aaaahh again Smush trying to rush it but you heard Phils whistle??? haha!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Listen to this crowd!

And Jeannie Buss looks like ***..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

aaaah love when they give it to Andrew in the post and they double him and he dishes if out to the open man :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

can someone put it in the fridge like only chick could?? i dont want to word it wrong haha


----------



## spiraling

Man imagine Bynum developing a turn around jumper. Dude is freakishly long, maybe a jumper like Yao.


----------



## Laker Freak

The refrigerator is closed, the lights are out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the JellOOOO is jiggling!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Na na na na... na na na na... hey hey hey...


----------



## Steez

Man, I am so happy !!!!!!

Imagine Lamar and Bynum play like that when Kobe comes?!?!


----------



## jazzy1

I like my jello with the fruit in it. 

All my Laker regulars I want us all to give 1st game impressions. Get in depth with it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Final: Lakers 114 - Suns106










<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 43 12-24 3-4 7-7 3 13 6 5 3 0 3 34 
Walton 29 5-8 1-1 0-0 0 2 3 3 1 0 2 11 
Bynum 23 7-11 0-0 4-5 3 9 5 1 0 0 2 18 
Parker 36 2-4 1-1 4-8 1 6 7 2 3 0 2 9 
Vujacic	24 0-4 0-4 0-0 0 3 3 2 0 0 1 0 
Evans 29 8-13 0-1 1-2 2 4 0 1 3 0 3 17 
Turiaf 3 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 2 
Radman 20 4-7 0-0 0-2 2 3 3 2 0 1 4 8 
Cook 15 4-7 1-1 0-0 1 1 1 2 1 0 1 9 
Farmar 14 3-3 0-0 0-0 0 2 1 2 0 0 1 6 
K. Bryant DNP - Right Knee Surgery
C. Mihm DNP - Coach's Decision
K. Brown DNP - Coach's Decision
S. Williams DNP - Coach's Decision
A. McKie DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 236 46-83 6-12 16-24 12 43 30 20 11 1 19 114 
Percentages: .554 .500 .667 Team Rebounds: 8
</pre>

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Diaw 29 2-2 0-0 0-0 2 5 4 4 0 0 6 4 
Marion 37 6-14 1-5 3-3 1 7 2 2 1 4 1 16 
Thomas 25 5-6 0-0 2-2 1 8 1 1 0 0 4 12 
Nash 34 6-15 3-6 0-0 0 3 13 4 0 0 1 15 
Bell 32 5-12 2-7 0-0 0 1 2 0 0 0 1 12 
Barbosa 37 9-14 6-8 6-8 0 1 4 4 3 0 4 30 
Stoudem 11 2-2 0-0 2-4 0 1 1 2 1 1 2 6 
Banks 19 4-6 0-2 0-0 0 3 2 4 1 0 3 8 
Jones 12 1-6 1-2 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 3 3 
S. Marks DNP - Coach's Decision
P. Burke DNP - Coach's Decision
E. Piatkowski DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 236 40-77 13-30 13-17 4 29 29 21 7 5 25 106 
Percentages: .519 .433 .765 Team Rebounds: 6
</pre>

Technical Fouls:
LAL 4th Qtr 12:0 Brian Cook, PHX 4th Qtr 12:0 Kurt Thomas
Scoring:
Lead Changes: 8 
Times Tied: 5


----------



## 77AJ

Lakers undefeated!!


----------



## nguyen_milan

This game definitely worth skipping class baby!! :banana: :banana: 
Monster game by Odom!! yeah baby!! :cheers: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Steez

I want to be the first to say...

WE ARE UNDEFEATED!!! lol :banana: :banana:

EDIT: Damn you 23AJ!!! lol


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Laker Freak said:


> The refrigerator is closed, the lights are out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the JellOOOO is jiggling!


ha! :wink: 

:cheers:


----------



## Jeremias

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great start to the season.

Good comeback after being smoked in the first period.

Bynum, Odom, Evans all VERY good. 

Sasha should never play, let alone start, again.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man i know Lamar had a big game...but everyone stepped up with the exception of maybe SMush and Sasha everyone played great 
my player of the game is Andrew Bynum  
its so exciting to see him play the way he did, punking people in the post !!!nice passing from the post ...nice passing from the double team...nice rebounds....intensity.... :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DREWCIFER has come up from the bowels of hell to unleash fury upon the SUNS!! :devil2:


----------



## jazzy1

My impressions

-Bynum is gonna be a Star for those that can't see then you are blind. The kid can ball, he still has work to do defensively but he'll get there

-odom was special tonight, he and Kobe are gonna be devestating this season he had it all working inside, outside, upside down. 

- Evans was a great pick-up I thought so before this and think so anyway. He plays strong and aggressive, gets the tough boards and is fierce in traps, and doubles. 

- Vlad Rad has more junk in is game than I thougt. he has some post skills can board some and is a solid defender , his shot is gonna come around. 

- Farmar is better than Smush and farmar. Smush is good at 2 Sasha just isn't good. 

- Cookie and Walton are coming into their prime as players. The are very solid. 

- Phil Jackson coaching is much better than ragged rambis. Nuff said.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'm happy.


----------



## lakegz

this is such a great picture......it sums up what our franchise is made of.
its these guys or bust


----------



## nguyen_milan

The only thing I dont like is Odom had 5 TO, that hurts my fantasy team :biggrin: :laugh: :worship: :allhail:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

lakegz said:


> this is such a great picture......it sums up what our franchise is made of.
> its these guys or bust


 As the cornerstones. But we have some role players that are getting a lot better. Give respect to them too.


----------



## CaliCool

For a long period of time you guys were all down. The first quarter has sucked the air out of me too but man, what a come back. Its amazing how this thread can suddenly change expressions. Good luck to LA Lakers and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant

nguyen_milan said:


> This game definitely worth skipping class baby!! :banana: :banana:
> Monster game by Odom!! yeah baby!! :cheers: :cheers: :clap:



Hahaha, I skipped class to. Had to do it!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ya know.. I thought Smush had a great game overall.. 9 pts, 7 boards, 7 assists, 3 steals.. somethin like that.. THAT IS WHAT HE NEEDS TO DO!! Well we cant expect that all the time.. considering his defense.. but props to him tonight..


----------



## SoCalfan21

nguyen_milan said:


> The only thing I dont like is Odom had 5 TO, that hurts my fantasy team :biggrin: :laugh: :worship: :allhail:


amen to that..but that 34 pts and 13 boards aint too bad haha


----------



## afobisme

lamar was the player of the game. if bynum had a better presence on defense, he would have affected it more.

once kobe's back, i don't know how we are going to split up the playing time. i think sasha might fall behind the pack, and i hope smush gets fewer minutes (23-25 mins a game)... and mo + farmar get more minutes in the backcourt.


----------



## upsanddowns

Odom = 


All Star.


----------



## afobisme

i would love us to run more.. we had 83 shots this game, right in line with what phil wanted us to do (i think we had 75 per game last year, phil wanted dto push it to 85 or so)


----------



## nguyen_milan

SoCalfan21 said:


> amen to that..but that 34 pts and 13 boards aint too bad haha


haha sure, plus 6 asst 3 stls :banana:


----------



## DaBruins

What a great game tonight, and a great comeback. Looks like our early schedule will help us even if we're hurt.


----------



## Cap

This team is deeper than I thought. I guess preseason really was indicative this year of how good these guys can be. It is only one regular season game against a poor defensive team, though, so I'll reserve further judgement a few weeks from now. 

That all said, there's really nothing negative I can take away from this game. Superb all around. Tomorrow is a big test, though, on the road against a team that is going to be pumped up.


----------



## Cris

not lets not get our butts owned like we did @ utah durign the second game of the season couple years back


----------



## Laker Freak

Cris said:


> not lets not get our butts owned like we did @ utah durign the second game of the season couple years back


I have a very bad feeling about the Golden State game tomorrow especially since Rambis will be coaching.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Back-to-backs..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

'Grats guys. I ended up watching only part of the game (some of first half and then the end), but what I saw was ack. The score lies, Suns got it handed to them. 'Til next time!


----------



## The Lake Show

Laker Freak said:


> I have a very bad feeling about the Golden State game tomorrow especially since Rambis will be coaching.


ditto.

Hopefully Odom, Bynum, and the boys will step up again


----------



## Shaolin

I was hot as hell after that 1st quarter.

The Suns are an excellent team but they have two exploitable weaknesses:
1) They really don't like being posted up, and 

2) Because they have so much talent, they tend to play cute. 

For example, midway through the 3rd quarter Nash tried to make a quick pass to a streaking Raja Bell. Little did he know that Odom was lurking near the basket waiting exactly for that to happen. Odom intercepts the pass and goes the other way. That was one time where the Lakers played off the tendencies of the Suns and used it against them. Take away their (excellent) passing lanes and the Suns become beatable. 

As to the Lakers:

Odom: player of the game w/o a doubt. No complaints at all.

Bynum: I pray he stays healthy. He's developing tenacity and patience. He's making it look easy but he hasn't been tested yet. When he hit that little jumper in the 4th quarter I leapt outta my chair. :clap: Very much on the bandwagon. 

Evans: size, speed and aggression. We'll see how he handles adversity but right now its all good.

Walton: played alright. Decent. Fair 'nuff.

Vlad: not impressed. The kinda player who plays good when you've already got momentum but not one who'll put momentum on your side. 

Sasha: WTF was that?! Awful. 

Smush: I root for him but he's gonna be hell on my blood pressure. I could've slapped him when he discontinue-dribbled in the midst of that great run. Learn to pass, knucklehead. 

Farmar: will eventually take Sasha's or Smush's job. Its only a matter of time. 

Cook: remains an enigma to me. Next to Smush he's the most frustrating guy on the team.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Yikes. The Suns defense gave up so many layups! They looked like the Lakers when Barbosa would drive to the hoop last year.

Great effort by Lamar! I hope he can play with that kind of intensity with Kobe in the lineup. He really made a point to take to the basket. I'm sure the playoff series last year confirmed his belief that he can take to the Suns when he wants to. He showed great range from distance too (3/4). 

Great showing by Andrew. 18 and 9 from your 19 y/o starting center is always a nice thing, but what I really thought was impressive was the 5 assists and 1 turnover (that turnover came from Barbosa jumping to the passing lane when AB made the pass). AB kept the ball high when making the pass. Maybe we can thank D-Fish for teaching him that valuable lesson early in the preseason. I hope kwame and Mihm were watching. Hopefully, he can alter more shots as the season progresses. 

Luuuuuuke was often at the right place at the right time. The dude just has great instincts. How about that spin move in the open court? 

And finally, gotta give it up to Mo Evans. The guy is active. As Magic stated, we really haven't had a guy that can do the dirty work like he can. DGeorge brought it on occassion, but oh well. The only thing that bugged me was when he forced a couple of perimeter shots late in the game when he had Walton in the corner or could have swung it to his left, where AB17 had a mismatch. 

The regular season is finally here! :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Shaolin said:


> 2) Because they have so much talent, they tend to play cute.


Too true. Suns played soft, like a win should be handed to them. Lakers played like a ravenous beast ready to demolish anyone who stood before it. Not a great combination for the Suns, especially on the road with a playoff-like crowd behind the home team.


----------



## Steez

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 'Grats guys. I ended up watching only part of the game (some of first half and then the end), but what I saw was ack. The score lies, Suns got it handed to them. 'Til next time!



Respect.


----------



## essaywhuman

Man just got back from the game. After that dismal 1st quarter, everything was FREAKING GREAT.

Awesome win, especially without Kobe.


----------



## The One

SoCalfan21 - after the Lakers were down by 19 points


SoCalfan21 said:


> this post *makes me not wanna watch anymore*...actually it makes me tired..haha


A true fan should never think that :biggrin:


----------



## BootyKing

Good Game by the lakers. I watched the whole game, except for the last 30 seconds it just got a little 2 much to take :biggrin: . I was really impressed by the lakers intensity they really wanted this win and were showcaseing what they can do. Suns were soft and the lakers just exploited that by constantly pounding the ball into the lane. Bynum was great he had a few glimpses that also showed his vision and passing touch. Evans was great for your off the bench. As for the Suns all i can say is Barbosa stud and Diaw wtf :whatever:. I still expect good things from the Suns they always start slow but the Lakers really showed they arent a team to dismiss even without Kobe. Good luck for Golden State


----------



## jazzy1

Shaolin said:


> I was hot as hell after that 1st quarter.
> 
> The Suns are an excellent team but they have two exploitable weaknesses:
> 1) They really don't like being posted up, and
> 
> 2) Because they have so much talent, they tend to play cute.
> 
> For example, midway through the 3rd quarter Nash tried to make a quick pass to a streaking Raja Bell. Little did he know that Odom was lurking near the basket waiting exactly for that to happen. Odom intercepts the pass and goes the other way. That was one time where the Lakers played off the tendencies of the Suns and used it against them. Take away their (excellent) passing lanes and the Suns become beatable.
> 
> As to the Lakers:
> 
> Odom: player of the game w/o a doubt. No complaints at all.
> 
> Bynum: I pray he stays healthy. He's developing tenacity and patience. He's making it look easy but he hasn't been tested yet. When he hit that little jumper in the 4th quarter I leapt outta my chair. :clap: Very much on the bandwagon.
> 
> Evans: size, speed and aggression. We'll see how he handles adversity but right now its all good.
> 
> Walton: played alright. Decent. Fair 'nuff.
> 
> Vlad: not impressed. The kinda player who plays good when you've already got momentum but not one who'll put momentum on your side.
> 
> Sasha: WTF was that?! Awful.
> 
> Smush: I root for him but he's gonna be hell on my blood pressure. I could've slapped him when he discontinue-dribbled in the midst of that great run. Learn to pass, knucklehead.
> 
> Farmar: will eventually take Sasha's or Smush's job. Its only a matter of time.
> 
> Cook: remains an enigma to me. Next to Smush he's the most frustrating guy on the team.


You're so wrong about Cook tonight. He hit a couple of key jumpers that gave us a boost, he is what he is and thats a good shooter for a big which creates problems. But your on point with the rest.


----------



## afobisme

man, we're going to be so dangerous when radmonivic is healthy and situated.


----------



## Cap

^ I forgot how good Radman's stroke was. The one nice jumper he hit today was absolutely golden, perfect arc and follow-through. Let's hope he doesn't need surgery on that hand.


----------



## afobisme

you know, personally i think radmanovic is a better all around player than pedja. most people here have been impressed with his defensive skills, and today he's shown that he's not only a shooter. 

that's not to say that he's better than pedja though.

but yeah, why are people compalining about vlad's performance today? he wasn't that bad, especially with his hand being in that condition. expect him to be even better when kobe and lamar are drawing double teams!


----------



## Cap

Peja has always been overrated. But you may be right that Radman can do more than just shoot. His passing was impressive in spurts during the preseason (the ONLY good thing he did during preseason) and was very sharp tonight. He definitely seems to have a higher bball IQ than I originally thought. But yeah, he's not better than a prime Peja (2004).


----------



## DANNY

Pat I hope you feel better


----------



## afobisme

EHL said:


> Peja has always been overrated. But you may be right that Radman can do more than just shoot. His passing was impressive in spurts during the preseason (the ONLY good thing he did during preseason) and was very sharp tonight. He definitely seems to have a higher bball IQ than I originally thought. But yeah, he's not better than a prime Peja (2004).


prime peja was great, but i wonder what's happened to him.. i mean he's only 29 now, why has he slowed down so much? 

besides, a prime peja still isn't as well rounded as vlade is. peja in his prime is probably better than vlad, but vlad can hold his own in my opinion.. cuz he plays better defense.


----------



## Pnack

Wow I cannot beleive we won this game. 

I am truly devestated that this game was not on Canadian TV. I went to bed at midnight eastern time with victory looking improbable, but after watching sports updates this morning it made me so energized lol.

Bynum and Odom looked good on the stat sheet, and this season is all of a sudden looking very promising!!!!


----------



## Dominate24/7

I know it's just one game and that Shaq had to deal with Big Ben, but just for fun... haha


----------



## elcap15

Oh man, what a great game. I lost my voice at the "Lights Out" Staples Center (which I thought was really cool). Great game to go to, lots of energy in the stands. Did the arena look any different on TV with the darkness? 

What more can be said about Bynum and Lamar. They looked great, and Ill through Mo Evans in ther with them too. He did everything that was asked of him and he did it well. Odom and Bynum looked like superstars. We got aggression from both of them that we have been waiting for and it payed off. 

Sasha of course had a terrible night, couldnt make a shot. BUT they were all three pointers and he did have 3 assists. Not very promising from someone who I thought looked like one of the best shooters on our team.

I dont think people should be on Smush's case so much. He had a fine game. If he can get 9/7/6 I will take that any day. The only big problem with him is he still gambles too much on D and cant make free throws. What gives man?! He is a ****ing guard! He also needs to learn some Bball maturity. You cant stop momentum by traveling in the midst of a huge run in the forth quarter. He did shoot well.

Luke looked pretty good, he just knows the game so well and is becoming a threat in the post. He also hit his only 3 pt attempt. Nice!

Cookie needs to learn not to shoot the ball unless it has been passed to him and he doesnt have to move. I swear, if he didnt try to take shots off the dribble he would shoot 75% from everywhere. Still he made big shots when we needed them. He cant play defense or get rebounds, even against this soft a team.

Farmar played alright. A couple of bad turnovers but he did make all his shots. We will be able to watch him develope into one of the best true pt guards in the game. He just needs time.

Lakers- as a team we really need to work on playing defense on every possesion. I know it is the Suns and they destroy defenses, but it really looked like they would take a play off here and there. You cant do that. Silly turnovers need to stop too, and we need to get our offense set up quicker. Too many times someone would get stuck with the ball in the post and have to throw up a prayer because of the shot clock. Luckily Bynum made his. If Lamar hadnt had to do it his percentage would have been even better.

Suns- when they run their offense they are just a nasty team to try and stop. The way they can all set screens for each other and find open shooters is pretty to watch. Nash is a hell of a playmaker but that isnt news anymore. One thing that gets me angry about them, is they set a lot of moving screens that dont get called. They execute so fast that many times they dont plant when they set screens and run into defenders which is illegal. Just a gripe I have.


----------



## Dominate24/7

elcap15 said:


> I dont think people should be on Smush's case so much. He had a fine game. If he can get 9/7/6 I will take that any day. The only big problem with him is he still gambles too much on D and cant make free throws. What gives man?! He is a ****ing guard! He also needs to learn some Bball maturity. You cant stop momentum by traveling in the midst of a huge run in the forth quarter. He did shoot well.


I'll add to that by mentioning that Smush forced a couple of perimeter shots in transition late in the game that could have swung the momentum drastically if the Suns capitalized in transiton. Thankfully, Phil's signature whistle saved the day and Smush slowed it down the following possession.


----------



## Shaolin

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Too true. Suns played soft, like a win should be handed to them. Lakers played like a ravenous beast ready to demolish anyone who stood before it. Not a great combination for the Suns, especially on the road with a playoff-like crowd behind the home team.


I wouldn't call them soft. They play at a high skill level with a great floor general in Nash. When they're on, its alarming to see just how good they are. They consistently get wide open jumpers and easy lay-ups. 

But I was surprised that they didn't go after Bynum more directly; foul him out and remove the threat. One of the weakest parts of todays NBA is that you can drive to the basket, run into a big guy and have the big guy called for the foul...almost automatically. 

I'm sure you guys will return the favor once we go down there.


----------



## Kyle

Dominate24/7 said:


> I know it's just one game and that Shaq had to deal with Big Ben, but just for fun... haha


After watching Bynum last night, I realize now that he will not be able to replace Shaq.

But he's doing a damn good job at making his own mark.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Odom played an excellent game. Got his shot blocked several times, but he continued to attack. That's the mental toughness we need. His outside shot was falling, and he even added a little razzle-dazzle. Very impressive.

Bynum obviously played a very good offensive game, with his passing ability being the biggest surprise. He wasn't really tested on the low block defensively, so I am anxious to see how he does. But he grabbed some strong rebounds and played with intensity. Had a good % on his ft's as well.

Radman will help when he gets his shot back, but I really didn't like him going in the post. He looked rushed and his baskets were lucky to go in. But I suppose he has to help in any way he can until he heals. He had a very nice touch pass and that's the difference between he and Cook. (Rad has some guard skills)

Evans is going to surprise people with his play while Kobe is out. Very active around the hoop, which will always lead to some easy buckets; and he can also hit the midrange jumper which George never could. He took some bad shots near the end, but overall he looked comfortable in the offense.

Walton didn't do anything really special, but he did hit an open 3 (always a good sign for him) and his post game is very effective.

I don't like Smush's game at all. Looked lazy/passive and made terrible decisions. I don't think he has what it takes to take his game the next level (full-time starter)

Farmar brought nice energy off the bench. His floater is thing of beauty. He played defense just as well or better than Smush or Sasha.

Cook brought his usual scoring (even hit a turnaround from the post) Sasha played terrible.


----------



## jazzy1

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Odom played an excellent game. Got his shot blocked several times, but he continued to attack. That's the mental toughness we need. His outside shot was falling, and he even added a little razzle-dazzle. Very impressive.
> 
> Bynum obviously played a very good offensive game, with his passing ability being the biggest surprise. He wasn't really tested on the low block defensively, so I am anxious to see how he does. But he grabbed some strong rebounds and played with intensity. Had a good % on his ft's as well.
> 
> Radman will help when he gets his shot back, but I really didn't like him going in the post. He looked rushed and his baskets were lucky to go in. But I suppose he has to help in any way he can until he heals. He had a very nice touch pass and that's the difference between he and Cook. (Rad has some guard skills)
> 
> Evans is going to surprise people with his play while Kobe is out. Very active around the hoop, which will always lead to some easy buckets; and he can also hit the midrange jumper which George never could. He took some bad shots near the end, but overall he looked comfortable in the offense.
> 
> Walton didn't do anything really special, but he did hit an open 3 (always a good sign for him) and his post game is very effective.
> 
> I don't like Smush's game at all. Looked lazy/passive and made terrible decisions. I don't think he has what it takes to take his game the next level (full-time starter)
> 
> Farmar brought nice energy off the bench. His floater is thing of beauty. He played defense just as well or better than Smush or Sasha.
> 
> Cook brought his usual scoring (even hit a turnaround from the post) Sasha played terrible.


Yep Wilt.


----------



## ceejaynj

Kyle said:


> After watching Bynum last night, I realize now that he will not be able to replace Shaq.
> 
> But he's doing a damn good job at making his own mark.


You never know...maybe one day Bynum will make us forget Shaq!!!


----------



## Kyle

ceejaynj said:


> You never know...maybe one day Bynum will make us forget Shaq!!!


True, he is just 19 and has a long way to go. At the same time though, they have contrasting styles. Shaq is more dominant (obviously), "I'm going to dunk the ball down your throat and demoralize you", Bynum is more, "I'm going to out hustle you on every shot and take the ball up strong". 

Hustling is something we haven't seen from a LA center in a long time; I'm glad to have it back. It energizes our whole team.


----------

